

Defining Development Experience - joubee
http://elegantcode.com/2010/07/10/defining-development-experience/

======
bediger
Like a lot of these Junior-Midlevel-Senior ratings, it exhibits a big
disconnect between Midlevel and Senior.

A clear path exists between Junior and Midlevel, but the Senior criteria seem
orthogonal. For example, "Can elucidate requirements" appears out of nowhere.
Neither Junior nor Midlevel have anything to do with elucidating requirements.

Also, this seems to be tailored to large corporation style development, but
nowhere does "working in a team environment" or "leading a team" appear.

